

Why Human First should be the language of Digital Communication - JonahCrush
http://sunforged.com/22/what-makes-us-tick-why-human-first-is-the-only-true-real-promotion-strategy/

======
majestic12
A bit simplistic but I do like the references to situational awareness in
responsive design, it IS something we have been taking account of at our firm

